# need help w/ projector headlights



## darkomega69 (Apr 21, 2004)

i have a pair of aftermarket projector headlamps and needs to point them higher because of my car's drop. i don't have the original manual for them so i don't know what the three adjustment screws on the back do. does anyone have this info? also, could a shop do this for me instead, like pepboys?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

They are screws in the back of the headlight, I believe its an 8mm.


----------



## darkomega69 (Apr 21, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> They are screws in the back of the headlight, I believe its an 8mm.


i'm looking to know what they do, as in, is it for up and down, left and right, and for which light (low beams, high beams) and which turn does what (clockwise - up, counterclockwise down perhaps?)


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Go outside and im sure youll figure it out in a minute.


----------



## darkomega69 (Apr 21, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Go outside and im sure youll figure it out in a minute.


hehehe, yah, problem is my lenses are all nice and fogged-up after years of use. planning on cleaning it, but doing some research before i do it. also might just see if pepboys can do it, and just in case they need the info.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

most any shop can aim headlamps
its not hard, and I would suggest you do it yourself
easy enough to figure it out just by trial and error


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Aftermarket projectors aren't that great. Just for show IMO. 
One of my headlights wasn't able to adjust. 

it's a pain to adjust them, there is a small space to get your hand in there. GOod luck.

Yeah, wait 'till you have to change the light bulbs. have fun.


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

my halos had four scres. two for each beam, like two for high two for low. one will make the beam go up and down the other screw makes them go left and right. so actually you have to adjust the high beam left and right up and down and then do the low beam left right and up and down then you get to do the next headlight the same. some where on here i searched and had found a good link to how to get the adjustments right but sorry you gotta search hope it works. i got rid of my projectors cause the light was too scattered and i couldnt see anything. got clear ones from liuspeed now i love em. goood luck and hope i helped a little. one last thing the bolts around the bulb closet to the grill work for that beam and the bolts to the left and right of the outer beam move that one hope that helps.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

skeeter149 said:


> ....i got rid of my projectors cause the light was too scattered and i couldnt see anything. got clear ones from liuspeed now i love em. .....


Got a link to liuspeed?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> Got a link to liuspeed?



nevermind ... got it... $200? Does the H4's beam go as far as the stock? bettter or worse?


----------



## darkomega69 (Apr 21, 2004)

lucino......yah, i've changed my bulbs before, and they are a b*tch. as far as adjusting them, i know it too. i was thinking of just getting a new set of headlights, but i don't know if i want to spend anymore money on my car.

skeeter......you said you had halos before.....did you have a whole new harness with it? if yes, did you have any trouble getting the clears installed on your car? also, are they plastic or glass? thanks!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> Got a link to liuspeed?


http://www.liuspeedtuning.com

that your link bro . :thumbup:


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

the lenses on the projectors and corners were plastic. they had a big wiring thing(harness) but i was lucky enough to find a post by a sethwas on how to wire them. it was easy corner installation was explained on project 200sx projector install. but i like sethwas way it was super easy. the corner install was as simple as shaving a little off the arm that bolts to the car and for the bulb shaving two tabs that hold the bulb assembly in. i think the thread was projector re-wiring for the harness and look in the nissan perfomance mag section of project 200sx, projector install for the corners. hope that helps and isnt too confusing good luck


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

the crystal heads h4 i believe is better i have no problem i can say it is at least as good as the clears that the 99 sentras have but i think it is actually better once you get them all aimed up. i still use silverstars in the heads and fogs and i am very happy with what liuspeed hooked me up with. for looks they look like a stock light that is clear. all my friends say it looks better with these than the projector because the look more natural. again hope that helps.


----------



## darkomega69 (Apr 21, 2004)

skeeter149 said:


> the crystal heads h4 i believe is better i have no problem i can say it is at least as good as the clears that the 99 sentras have but i think it is actually better once you get them all aimed up. i still use silverstars in the heads and fogs and i am very happy with what liuspeed hooked me up with. for looks they look like a stock light that is clear. all my friends say it looks better with these than the projector because the look more natural. again hope that helps.


ever have problem blowing out a fuse because you are running the power through the stock wiring?

and is it extra from liuspeed for the wedge bulb and harness?


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

i have never blown a fuse with the crystals or the projectors yet but i will knock on wood. they function fine, highs come on alright lows do too. Liuspeed doesnt provide any bulbs with the lights so i would find a good place to get some before ordering. the corners have a yellow colored cap so any bulb will look yellow i guess, he said you could remove it i think if you take it apart but i was scared to break it. killed the function of the silverstar corner bulb cause you cant see the bulb. but on my headlights when i went to kragen they only had one h4 silverstar and one 9004 silverstar. they looked the same and work ok so far, but i still would have had to settle for something else and paid twice if they didnt have them. good luck which ever way you go. 


p.s. 
the harness for the lights is included, the corners you just need to modify the stocks. be careful about water getting in. mine fogged up when the car got washed (sorry didnt rain) so i sealed them, probably the way you shouldnt. and if you have a 99 be sure to read about what brackets to cut i guess it would be good for any year. if i can help any more let me know.


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

Sorry man they dont come with the wedge bulb or the harness. forgot to mention. i just taped it up there is a thread that said a something about using another bulb connector thing and wiring it to the corners but i forgot sorry.


----------

